
Facebook boss Mark Zuckerberg launches new immigration lobby group - cpeterso
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/apr/11/mark-zuckerberg-launches-immigration-group
======
bcgraham
This really says it all:

>"Demand for visas may well not be because their [sic] is a need for skilled
labour but rather because their is a demand for workers who can be underpaid,"
said Costa. He said the GAO study showed 54% of those on H-1Bs were paid at
the lowest levels allowed and that the majority of the workers were sent back
after their visas expired.

~~~
colmmacc
Disclaimer: I'm working in the US on a H1B visa, but I'm paid above average by
a respectable company and don't feel discriminated by it.

"underpaid" is relative. Borders and visas are artificial constraints. If
there was an open global market for labour, and complete freedom of movement
for individuals (and why shouldn't there be?) - would it still be "underpaid"?
or would it be market adjustment for a more liquid supply?

I think it's closer to the truth to say that those of us who work in the
developed, relatively protectionist world are actually overpaid, and that our
draw in the zygote or visa lotteries plays a big part in that.

Still, rather than being protectionist or even exploitative - as the fwd.us
statements hint at ("Comprehensive immigration reform that allows for the
hiring of the best and brightest." - <http://www.fwd.us/about_us>), wouldn't
it be great if capitalists and humanitarians alike could rally around
something more like "We support comprehensive immigration reform that allows
global movement and equal opportunity for all, regardless of accidents of
birth"?

------
JamesMaro
He wants exploitable tech immigrants.

